# Gewerbe für Hausautomatisierung als Ingenier



## Goeky (19 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin Ingenieur und habe 4 Jahre Berufserfahrung als SPS-Programmierer, Inbetriebnahme.
Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich mit dem Gedanken nebenberuflich eine kleine Gewerbe zu gründen wo ich für private Wohnungen Elektroinstallationen durchführen kann, Hausautomatisierung anschließen und Programmieren. 
Kann ich als Dipl.-Ing. eine Gewerbe betreiben, wo ich auch Elektroinstallationen durchführen kann? Was muss ich da alles beachten? Ich habe meinen Abschluss nicht als Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik sondern habe Ingenieur-Informatik studiert. Schwerpunkte waren Informatik und Elektrotechnik.


----------



## IBFS (19 Februar 2013)

Ich würde das nicht alleine und direkt machen, abgesehen davo, dass du dann in deiner "normalen" Arbeitszeit von Hilde Müller angerufen werden kannst, "Hilfe das Treppenlicht geht nicht"
ist mit reiner Verkabelung kein Geld zu verdienen. Daher suche dir ein befreundetes Elektrounternehmen - die dürfen dann Alles - für die du dann als UAN die Programmierung machst.
Denke daran, du hast normalerweise nur die Zeit zwischen 17 Uhr und schlafen gehen. Das macht kein Häuslebauer mit, der fertig werden will. Daher, mache es lieber im Verbund.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2013)

Goeky schrieb:


> ...
> Kann ich als Dipl.-Ing. eine Gewerbe betreiben, wo ich auch Elektroinstallationen durchführen kann? Was muss ich da alles beachten?
> ...



Hallo,

da wäre die schöne Niederspannungsanschlussverordnung zu beachten:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/nav/index.html

z. B. § 13 Abs. 2 Satz 2

Du darfst vermutlich also nicht alles machen bzw. 
benötigst einen Meister zur Abnahme.

Daher sehe ich das so wie Frank: Planen und Programmieren 
ja, aber als Partner des Elektrohandwerks - oder der Kunde 
zieht selbst die Strippen, wenn er weiß, was er tut.

Und zwar freiberuflich statt gewerblich.


----------



## sailor (23 Februar 2013)

Ja, leider ist das so in diesen "Staat".
Abzocke und Verarschung wohin man blickt. 
Warum kann ein erfahrener Ingenieur das nicht selber machen und dann die Abnahme von einen Sachverständigen machen lassen.
Ich krieg das Kotzen.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2013)

Ich kann garnicht verstehen warum ein Dipl.-Ing der Elektrotechnik unbedingt auf einer kalten
dreckigen Baustelle flexen, Rillen kloppen und Dosen Eingibsen will. Und später in FBY-Rohr 
reinbläst um zu schauen wo es hingeht, wo die Mauerer sich einen Spaß raus machen und vorher
hineingepisselt haben. Für so etwas Studiert man?


----------



## Blockmove (23 Februar 2013)

sailor schrieb:


> Warum kann ein erfahrener Ingenieur das nicht selber machen und dann die Abnahme von einen Sachverständigen machen lassen.



Meines Wissens kann man das schon. Zumindest als Elektro-Ing.

Aber ansonsten geb ich Helmut recht 

gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2013)

sailor schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist das so in diesen "Staat".
> Abzocke und Verarschung wohin man blickt.
> Warum kann ein *erfahrener Ingenieur* das nicht selber machen und dann die Abnahme von einen Sachverständigen machen lassen.
> Ich krieg das Kotzen.
> ...




Und wer legt fest ab wann ein Ing. erfahren ist ??????


----------



## IBFS (23 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und wer legt fest ab wann ein Ing. erfahren ist ??????



Ein Ing. ohne passende Berufsausbildung hat - a priori - keinen blassen Schimmer von der Elektroinstallation.

Jemand der ein Flugzeug fliegen kann ist noch nicht fähig ein Auto zu fahren.

Abgesehen davon sehe ich es wie Helmut, außer bei mir zu Hause  hätte ich ansonsten wirklich keine große Lust
auf irgendwelchen Baustellen Elektrokabel zu verlegen, was im Allgemeinen auch bedeutet Wände aufzuhacken.


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Februar 2013)

.
Im Allgemeinen hat ein E-Ing. nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Berufsjahren auch die Möglichkeit, Abnahmen wie ein Meister durchzuführen.
Allerdings benötigt er eine Zulassung wie auch ein Meister, und die ist nicht freiberuflich zu erlangen, sondern nur mit Gewerbeanmeldung.


----------



## UniMog (23 Februar 2013)

sailor schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist das so in diesen "Staat".
> Abzocke und Verarschung wohin man blickt.
> Warum kann ein erfahrener Ingenieur das nicht selber machen und dann die Abnahme von einen Sachverständigen machen lassen.
> Ich krieg das Kotzen.
> ...



Stimmt zum Teil...... aber ist auch gut weil das Elektrohandwerk leider in den Bereich billig durch viele Idioten abgerutscht ist.
Der Meisterbrief ist da noch ein kleiner Schutz damit es nicht noch schlimmer wird.
Das mit dem "erfahrener Ingenieur" würde ich mal nicht blind unterschreiben.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht verstehen warum ein Dipl.-Ing der Elektrotechnik unbedingt auf einer kalten
> dreckigen Baustelle flexen, Rillen kloppen und Dosen Eingibsen will. Und später in FBY-Rohr
> reinbläst um zu schauen wo es hingeht, wo die Mauerer sich einen Spaß raus machen und vorher
> hineingepisselt haben. Für so etwas Studiert man?



Danke rostiger Nagel..........
Genau hier liegt unser oder mein Problem mit dem Dipl.-Ing.
Nur weil heute jeder Depp ein Abitur macht und studieren geht heißt das noch lange nicht das wir viele Intelligenzbestien haben.
Wer mit Schwerpunkt Informatik und Elektrotechnik studiert hat und auf so eine Idee kommt !!! Da kann ich mir den Rest wirklich sehr gut vorstellen.

Und als letztes "JA" ein  Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik darf genauso viel wie ein Elektroinstallationsmeister (nicht mit dem Industriemeister verwechseln)...... leider wenn man da seit 96 nichts geändert hat an der HWK und den Rest erfüllt was SoftMaschine schreibt.

Auf alle Fälle ist es eine Kleinigkeit für den Dipl.-Ing mit EVU und anderen die Berechtigungen zu bekommen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 Februar 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Im Allgemeinen hat ein E-Ing. nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Berufsjahren auch die Möglichkeit, Abnahmen wie ein Meister durchzuführen.
> Allerdings benötigt er eine Zulassung wie auch ein Meister, und die ist nicht freiberuflich zu erlangen, sondern nur mit Gewerbeanmeldung.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Man muss einen TREI Lehrgang absolvieren und die dazugehörige Prüfung bestehen. http://www.zveh.de/weiterbildung/trei.html
 Dazu brauchst du noch keine Gewerbeanmeldung.
Dann kannst du dich bei der HWK nach §7a eintragen lassen zb http://www.hwk-oberfranken.de/72,0,194.html

Nun gehst du zu deinem EVU und lässt dich in das Installateuersverzeichniss eintragen. Dazu benötigst du die VDE, Messgeräte usw.


----------



## mariob (23 Februar 2013)

Jo,
das mit dem Fugen hacken ging mir auch durch den Kopf, wäre auch nicht mein Ding und ich bin Elektriker....

Gruß
Mario


----------

